# Best hieght for table?



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Getting ready to re setup my track and just wondering what hieght you guys have for your benchwork?Last time I set mine up a little tall I think but then I`m 6'.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

My table top is 35" with border is 38.5".


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

make it comfortable for you!
I am 6' also, my table was between my waist & crotch

made it easy to reach, and the kids could still drive


confused??
do I still have a waist??:freak:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I think mine's a little shorter than most. The tabletop is at 31 inches and the lip around the edge brings it to 33. (I'm 5 foot 9)

My rule of thumb when I built mine was that with the lip/border around the edge, you should be able to put your thighs against the side and bend over the track at the waist and touch your nose to the tabletop....and I think you'd want to err on the side of the shorter guys. (with kids you can always have em' stand on a milk crate or something.)

My table sat at something like 26 inches for some time before I put the casters under it, and even at that height it wasn't bad. (I almost left it that way.) A little non-standard...looked like a table for little kids...but no problem reaching anything.

Basically the 2 things you're trying to avoid as much as possible is 1. Guys having to get up on tippytoe and lean on the tabletop to marshal a car. and 2. You don't want to have to worry about the marshal's beer gut stopping traffic when he reaches across the table. 

Just some food for thought. There's really no right or wrong answer.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm lazy,i hate standing.
I have stools at my track to sit on,and i made mine at 26",to match the stool height.
Build it to be comfortable for yourself,you'll be the one at it the most,lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Shorter is probably better than taller. If it's too short, there are always things you can do to raise the table, including the simpliest which would be to put wood blocks (or casters) under the legs.

If it's too high, your only options are to (1) grow taller, (2) stand on something, (3) cut the legs or (4) lower the floor. Well, maybe number 4 is a bit drastic.

Joe


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't take Mike's reason as to why he made his track's height between his waist and crotch. His track is the only one riddled with holes of assorted sizes on the side but no place to hook up a controller.

Mike, that's not what's meant by keeping it in the slot -LOL!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree with the group...keep it low...standard table height is 30"...standard counter height is 36" - too high for children to reach across.

Lower also gives better visibility.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Also consider people sitting around the track. If you go too high you will eliminate the possibility of chairs around the track, unless you have bar stools. I personally do not race competitively on my track and enjoy seeing a side view of my cars on the track. This is partially a visual hobby. I also have a small track so that makes a difference too.

Old Blue


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> If it's too high, your only options are to (1) grow taller, (2) stand on something, (3) cut the legs or (4) lower the floor. Well, maybe number 4 is a bit drastic.
> 
> Joe


Actually, I think lowering the floor would be easier than trimming the legs after the table is built. You'd never get em all the same length again....just keep trimming and trimming and when you finally get it level, you're left with a table that's only a foot tall.  

At least, thats the way it would likely go if it was me.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

SR::thumbsup:


Rickster:i just about spit out my cereal,LMAO:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Table top is a 34.5 " not counting boarder.

Rob


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We just set ours up on the floor.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I built both my HO and 1/32nd scale tracks on 28 inch high tables. Both of my tracks are multi-level, so I set the table height lower to get a better over-view of the whole track including sections that would otherwise be behind bridges or inclines. 

-Paul


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Me too Paul...*



pshoe64 said:


> I set the table height lower (28") to get a better over-view of the whole track


My track's ground zero is 28 inches off the floor too. Mine's inset into what amounts to a box with sides that rise to a height of 31 inches. I get a good view for my height and with the plexi lid closed I can comfortably pull in a chair and work on the top like a desk. 

It really depends on your layout style (flat/mutilevel/landscape elements) *AND* your own comfort while running on it.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My track height is 32 inches, boarder height varies for table perimeter.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I have stools instead of chairs which are taller but I may take you guys advice and lower things a little bit.Hopefully i`ll have some pics soon and start a track biulding thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If you build your own table with wooden legs, you could consider placing an adjustable "foot" under each leg.

You can also check on a method which uses two triangular pieces as legs. I have seen pics of this method, but I do not remember where. You take the two wood triangles and attach them together at the point of the traingles - with one base against the bottom of the table, the other on the floor. Instead of a single hole where the triangles are joined, you open up a slot. This allows you to move the spot where you attach the triangles up or down, and even tilt them. This gives you adjustable height.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That adjustable leg height option is great for old creaky houses like mine with way out of level floors!!


----------



## Knightfire (Oct 14, 2021)

I used concrete cinder blocks 16"X8"X8" and placed a 3/4" thick treated plywood sheet on top of that. With the blocks you can go up 8" at a time to the height you like and can always add or subtract it since the blocks are easy to move. I have this against wall and it works great. If you need to move it, just take of the wood sheet and move the cinder blocks to where you want. An added bonus is the you have all the empty space underneath to put whatever you want so it is out of the way. I have some bar stools I use sometimes to sit at the track or I can stand. Very easy to adjust the height!


----------

